
Is anything made in the U.S.A. anymore? You'd be surprised - transburgh
http://www.iht.com/articles/2009/02/20/business/wbmake.php
======
jibiki
I'd be quite interested in studies of public perception related to this. (For
instance, what percentage of US congressmen think that China manufactures more
than the US? According to the average voter, what percentage of US consumer
goods are imported?)

